# Lump on jaw



## OneFineAcre (Jun 16, 2014)

I feel bad when people post on here about a case of CL.  But all abscesses aren't CL.  It can be a salivary gland or a tooth.
Cocoa had an abscess pop up on her jaw last week.  We quarantined her as a precaution.  But, we had the vet out and he told us as soon as he saw it it wasn't CL.  Either a tooth or salivary gland.  He had it tested anyway and it was negative.











Sweet dreams.













And another vet bill for me.


----------

